# Sea u marine deal of the week



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Took from their website. Thought i would share it here as well 

*Deal of the Week!!*

Yellow Tang (s & m)** - Reg $36.99ea Now $24.99ea

**Excludes XL size Specimen

Copperband Butterfly (Known to control Aiptasia sp) - Reg $29.99ea Now $19.99ea

Strawberry Conch - Reg$13.99ea Now $7.99ea or (2 for $15)

Sand Sifting Starfish - $5.99ea!!!!

Purple Firefish - Reg$29.99ea Now $17.99ea

*Spring Coral Clearance Sale!!*

Sps Colonies $20ea or (2+ $15ea)

Zoanthids Colonies $25ea

Ricordea Florida polyp $10ea


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh hotdamn!


-Tony


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

17.99 for a purple firefish is really cheap, but last time I was there I saw a lot of dead or dying fish.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Run, don't walk, to get your conch!!! These are by far the best substrate cleaners out there. I know people who have 3 of them in a 125g tank and the substrate looks pristine! I own 2 in a 50g and they are amazing!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah I knew he had to clear out the tangs. they've been there for weeks and haven't had anything to eat. many of them have deflated stomachs. not sure if they will survive long even if you give them food now.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

TankCla said:


> 17.99 for a purple firefish is really cheap, but last time I was there I saw a lot of dead or dying fish.


I picked up a pair this morning, there were a handful of them left that looked like they were doing ok. I overheard Ken saying that he got a new shipment on Tuesday so they may not have been there very long.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

There wasn't many purple firefish left when I was there.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> There wasn't many purple firefish left when I was there.


Yea I heard a lot of people were picking them up in pairs. Seems like they were going out fast!


----------



## Robbie_boy16 (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the last purple fire fish 
This was my second time going to sea u marine and both times were an amazing experience. Such nice guys.
Will return for sure


----------

